

Emacs colored parens/braces using color algorithms - Kjeldahl
https://github.com/mariusk/emacs-color

======
Kjeldahl
In case anybody wonders, the theme used (besides the colors generated by the
algo or directly specified) is Flatland (with some minor tweaks). Needless to
say if you use a light background, you would typically tell the algo to create
darker colors and vice versa (the Flatland theme is pretty dark, so I use
pretty light colors by default).

